# Where can I get scratched Game Discs Fixed?



## Ilovegraphics14 (May 9, 2008)

Does anybody know of any good online company's that repair PC Games for a reasonable Price? I have a bunch that don't work and would like to get them fixed. Any info is appreciated.:normal:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you can buy this product........................................................................................................................................................

TOOTHPASTE!
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/506140/clean_any_scratched_cd_or_dvd_with_ease/


----------



## Ilovegraphics14 (May 9, 2008)

I tried your toothpaste idea and it didn't work. It made the problem worse, It scuffed up my whole disc. :sigh:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

check with your local video rental stores, some will help you - for a fee. Also you can get a dvd repair kit at your local walmart (if you have one)


----------



## joedope (Nov 28, 2008)

It all depends on the damage, some scratches will not be able to be fixed at all and if you buy the dvd repair kit as suggested it may or may not work so you may end up spending more money but not actually see any results. Are the games new or old? Can you find/download replacements as you have already bought them?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I wonder if you used really abrasive toothpaste?


----------

